# Creaseless



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yes it is, And coloured.

New Zealands done it, Hello Roctape. :thumbup:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

cazna said:


> Oh yes it is, And coloured.
> 
> New Zealands done it, Hello Roctape. :thumbup:


That's great, Cazna! Let's hope that Fibafuse is paying attention! :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> That's great, Cazna! Let's hope that Fibafuse is paying attention! :whistling2:


 This feels different to fuse Wimpy, Like smoother, Makes me wonder if it will spike out like fuse can, It may sit flatter and not be worked up and easy as fuse?

Its a sample roll so looking foward to giving it a go.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like it might be at least as good as Fibafuse, if not better! Now, I hope someone in the USA will market the product.
Do you know if GIB sells 3' (1 meter;-) rolls?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont think they do sell the 3m rolls. None listed in the product guides but this has just arrived so not listed either.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooemx20N1KI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wouldnt load the board manufacturing vid link, just take a look at GIB vids in above link to see it.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll be damned. Cheers New Zealand  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> This feels different to fuse Wimpy, Like smoother, Makes me wonder if it will spike out like fuse can, It may sit flatter and not be worked up and easy as fuse?
> 
> Its a sample roll so looking foward to giving it a go.


And no f*ckin crease:thumbup:
Told u Caz there is no need for the f*ckin crease!!:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> And no f*ckin crease:thumbup:
> Told u Caz there is no need for the f*ckin crease!!:whistling2:


 Hey its Richie, I was hoping you would see this and chim in bro , Hope your doing ok up there at the other end of the world. :thumbsup: Winter here, Rain rain busy as though so all good.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Hey its Richie, I was hoping you would see this and chim in bro , Hope your doing ok up there at the other end of the world. :thumbsup: Winter here, Rain rain busy as though so all good.


Yea me still here Caz!:thumbsup:
The new fuse is so much better but it still has a little crease like part but nothing like it was!
Things r getting better here now but I have been of work for about 7 months as I have just been trying to keep my worker in a job!
Looks like I have work up to about xmas now so all is good!:thumbup:
U better get that people to get that stuff to the UK as the people I get fuse from are saying they cant get enough of it now! If they r interested in getting in on the UK market I could help with some contacts!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats great you have work, Yes i will mention it to them, The GIB guys, That theres a global demand, Not sure if they realise that?

Wonder who even makes it, I dout here in NZ but you never know.

Feels different to fuse, smoother so will be interesting to see how it tapes. Im painting at the moment so wont be next week.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Thats great you have work, Yes i will mention it to them, The GIB guys, That theres a global demand, Not sure if they realise that?
> 
> Wonder who even makes it, I dout here in NZ but you never know.
> 
> Feels different to fuse, smoother so will be interesting to see how it tapes. Im painting at the moment so wont be next week.


Yea Caz I deal with a couple of the biggest company's for taping gear in the UK so if they want to get into it then I could help out!
Its not from china is it? Alibaba is the place but u need to order a lot!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow this stuffs great, Next generation of tape for sure, Smoother, Slips through banjo, Tougher, Dosnt fluff up fibres or tear easy but still sweet to cut, Thinner, Not as fuzzy, And next to no ichy fibres :thumbsup:


----------

